# Hakone Gardens



## Hakone (Dec 17, 2011)

Shortia





Shortia




Shortia




Pleione limprichii




Soldanella montana




Soldanella hungarica




goodyera pubescens


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely plants!!! What do they grow "into"?


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 17, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely plants!!! What do they grow "into"?



white peat


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks good!



Hakone said:


> white peat



What is 'white peat'?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 17, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'white peat'?




Weisstorf

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...48011812264&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


----------



## Lycaste53 (Dec 17, 2011)

really nice, are the pics from the summer/ autumn?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 17, 2011)

today, next year 2012 I'm planting cyp. acaule


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Weisstorf
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...48011812264&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0



What is it in English? Looks like peat and rock wool??? Why not just use straight peat?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 17, 2011)

peat moss

http://www.ehow.com/list_6800658_medical-uses-peat-moss.html

http://www.helium.com/items/895557-peat-moss-identification-and-uses


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely garden, Hakone!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2011)

Pleione limprichii??? Just getting its head out of the media in the middle of the pic?? Jean


----------



## Hakone (Dec 18, 2011)

yes


----------



## Hakone (Dec 18, 2011)

today 2011.12.16


----------



## Hakone (Dec 18, 2011)

cyclamen and hepatica


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2011)

You have snow???


----------



## Hakone (Dec 19, 2011)

yes


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool! the Goodyeara is very far from home.  I'm going to put a few more outdoors before the ground freezes totally. Did you plant all that moss?


----------



## Hakone (Dec 19, 2011)

in pure peat moss


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

No, I mean the green moss on top. ??


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha! I looked at the link you posted. Everytime I read german it reminds me of my old GF!  I must have been crazy!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 19, 2011)

NYEric said:


> No, I mean the green moss on top. ??



They come alone


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Natural? it looks like there are 2 types. Very nice.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 19, 2011)

4 types


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Then they should not be natural, so close together.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 19, 2011)

in Hakone Gardens are all possible


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, I like that!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2011)

Eric: if you plant with pure peat and water with rain water or other pure water, you'd be amazed what kinds of mossses pop up. The same happens to me with my carnivorous plants indoors. The spores are all there in the peat, just waiting for the right conditions.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2011)

Hakone said:


> in pure peat moss



Then why do you call it 'white peat'???


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm, I should have peat moss here somewhere, I have some bags of live moss and I have R.O. water! Time to search and do an experiment.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2011)

Make sure you use the pure peat, and not any that have added fertilizers and stuff. Use pure water too, unless your tap water is good.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 20, 2011)

Fertilize with Osmocote


----------



## Marc (Dec 20, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Then why do you call it 'white peat'???



White peat = German Weißtorf

I've read about this in a book by Irmin Vogler and after doing some reading on german sites I found the following information.

If you have a peat bog the peat in it will be layered, oldest at the bottom youngest peat at the top. What the Germans call Weißtorf is the youngest peat. The darker stuff below it is either Brauntorf ( Brown peat ) or Schwarztorf ( Black peat ) which is the oldest peat in the bog.

I've found this info while reading through this wiki:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torf


----------



## Dido (Dec 20, 2011)

White peat is mostly the more acidic one. 
Which the processes have not stopped and you can see the fibre. 

its the growing region of the boog. 

I use it for some acaule in my garden. Because the PH is around 3-4,5 ph.


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 20, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, I should have peat moss here somewhere, I have some bags of live moss and I have R.O. water! Time to search and do an experiment.



The mad scientist at it again!!! oke:


----------

